
A man found cameras in his Airbnb rental - mikenyc
https://www.fastcompany.com/90293018/man-finds-secret-camera-in-rental-airbnb-says-he-agreed-to-it
======
julienreszka
TLDR : Airbnb refunded the guest and removed the host.

